# Killed the Staghorn Algae...now this??? *pics*



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Awhile back, I had some staghorn algae issues in my 20g high planted tank. I followed the recommendations for killing this stuff off, but now have a new algae to fight. It is covering the long strands of crypts, broad leaves of the anubias species, moss, and the sagittaria subulata.

*Tank Specs:*

20g high planted

65w 6,700k for 11 hours per day

pressurized CO2 @ 1-2 bubbles per second

drop checker (with 4dkh solution..etc) reads dark green

fertilization: I was in the process of starting dry ferts, but went with a local company that supplies the Seachem line for a decent price. *I follow the Seachem dosing chart that is linked on this website.*

1. Is this "green" staghorn, instead of the previous "black/grey" staghorn algae?

2. What am I doing wrong? :-?

Here are some pics of the mess in my tank...


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Well since no one has responded, I guess I'll share a bit of what I've changed so far.

I've been dosing extra Flourish Nitrogen in hopes of raising my nitrates. Also, I've been doubling up on my Flourish Excel dosages. In addition, I have reduced my lighting period down to 8 hours per day.

Hopefully this helps a bit.


----------



## flyboy320 (Feb 18, 2010)

Here are some links that may help;

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/62516-method-controlled-imbalances-gda-18.html

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## accordztech (Feb 3, 2010)

flyboy320 said:


> Here are some links that may help;
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/62516-method-controlled-imbalances-gda-18.html
> 
> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


BOOKMARKED!


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

flyboy320 said:


> Here are some links that may help;
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/62516-method-controlled-imbalances-gda-18.html
> 
> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


Thanks for the above links! I have read through the second link/guide, and am pretty sure that my tank suffers from a form of hair algae.

Update: I notice that some of the green hair algae has been "shriveling" or reducing in length. Possible success? We'll see.

...to be continued.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Continued overdosing of Flourish Excel has almost completely wiped away my awful hair algae issues.

The only side effect I have encountered is a minimal green water algae bloom. I'm not sure if this is due to the reduction of lighting, or the overdosing of Excel. This issue was fixed by a larger than normal water change.


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

You know, Excell is only a shortcut. And next week you may have another algae. The best is to look for a balance. Read the thread about the Controlled Imbalance Method. Regards


----------

